# Removable seat covers for Duetto for sale



## cbcft (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there
I have posted an ad in the classified section. We have only used these twice since fitting them and as we are now changing our motorhome we no longer need them. Ad and pictures can be seen at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-69709-.html. Forgot to mention in the ad there is also an extra metre of material with the covers.

Kind regards

Chris & Cliff


----------

